# HPA Motorsports 12 days of Christmas Saving SALE!!!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

I would like to officially announce the 2009 HPA Motorsports Christmas SALE!
You can take advantage of this online only sale between the 19th and 31st of December.
As a bonus, a *FREE GIFT* will also be included with the purchase of one of our sale items.
More info on this limited time offer can be found by clicking *HERE*.
From our families to yours, have a safe and merry Christmas!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: HPA Motorsports 12 days of Christmas Saving SALE!!! ([email protected])*

It is a little late but I just wanted to give a big thank you to everybody who took advantage of the fantastic holiday pricing. Enjoy your new mods and all the best to you and yours in 2010 from all of us here at HPA!


----------

